# Flask smoke



## Ferdi (26/5/15)

Hi guys. I bought a vaporflask (clone) with the temp control 2 weeks ago. Haven't been able to get ni200 yet,but been using it with kanthal 28g a few times since i got it. 
So this morning it start showing tc with the kanthal. Thinking thats weird as its a 1.5 build and now its showing 0.2 at 400f. 
Thinking the coil or 510 is not making proper contact, i checked the coil---looked good. Unscrewed the atty and adjusted the 510. 
Now its showing atomiser open the whole time. 
Adjusted the 510 some more. Then felt the mod getting hot. Quickly took the bats out. Checked everything again. Put bats and atty back on. Still showing open atty. 
Didnt give any magic smoke but smells like it burned. 
What do you guys think?
Cheers
Ferdi. 

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## Ferdi (27/5/15)

Stripped it. 

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## Ferdi (27/5/15)

Shes broken.          

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## Andre (27/5/15)

Oh my, sorry to hear that.


----------

